# Aussie nose art.



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

As the title says, in this thread I'll post pictures of RAAF aircraft or RAF aircraft with Australian themed nose art from WWII. While not as elaborate as most American nose art, some are pretty damn cool  enjoy..

Lancaster JB607, 460 sqn RAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

2 squadron B-25, A47-29.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

Lancaster 460 sqn RAAF "Ginger Meggs"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2014)

Mosquito belonging to W/C Panitz, CO 464 sqn RAAF.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2014)

77 squadron P-40. PTO


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2014)

80 squadron P-40 A29-561. PTO.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2014)

463 squadron RAAF Lancaster.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2014)

The soldier in the photo #6 looks like a Kuomintang.
Interesting.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 9, 2014)

Great thread Andy, are you trolling the AWM photo rtecords, could be some good ones in there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

Fine shots there Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks boys!


Vic Balshaw said:


> Great thread Andy, are you trolling the AWM photo rtecords, could be some good ones in there.


Certainly are Vic, some terrific stuff there.
Next is a 79 squadron MkVc Spitfire. PTO


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2014)

30 sqn RAAF Beaufighter A19-74. PTO


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)

Great stuff here.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2014)

Halifax "Matthews co Express delivery service" 192 sqn RAF


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2014)

This one I really like. Wellington of 458 sqn RAAF, MTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)

Excellent !!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2014)

Glad your enjoying them as well Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2014)

Of course . I'm sure you know how much I enjoy these Australian WW2 kites. 

BTW.. Have you seen anywhere a decent pic of an Vengeance with an art of two dogs applied on the port side?


----------



## rochie (Nov 10, 2014)

fantastic pictures Andy


----------



## parsifal (Nov 10, 2014)

Man....fantastic images.....really excellent finds


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys 



Wurger said:


> Of course . I'm sure you know how much I enjoy these Australian WW2 kites.
> 
> BTW.. Have you seen anywhere a decent pic of an Vengeance with an art of two dogs applied on the port side?


I only have this pic from Peter Smith's book "Vengeance". A27-33 from 23 squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2014)

24 squadron Vengeance A27-52. New Guinea.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2014)

24 squadron Vengeance. New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2014)

12 squadron Vengeance. A27-200, Merauke, Dutch New Guinea.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2014)

12 squadron Vengeance. Darwin.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2014)

Great stuff Andy. And THX for the pic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Great pics Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. Next up is "The fooship" 460 squadron RAAF Lancaster.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2014)

460 squadron Lancaster JA861. "Fooship II"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2014)

460 squadron Lancaster PB407 "Fooship III"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2014)

450 squadron Lancaster W4881 "Fooship IV"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2014)

Great stuff Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, and thanks for the likes Pete 
79 squadron RAAF Spitfire MkVc. PTO


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2014)

79 sqn Spitfire MkVc A58-184 UP-W.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2014)

79 sqn Spitfire MkVc A58-143 UP-Y


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2014)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2014)

462 sqn RAAF Halifax


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2014)

454 sqn RAAF Baltimore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2014)

77 sqn RAAF P-40. PTO.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2014)

463 sqn RAAF Lancaster.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 5, 2014)

Keep em coming Andy!


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2014)

great stuff.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks guys.
Beaufort A9-193 of 100 sqn, Milne Bay 1942.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2014)

"Scotty's homin pidgin" 100 squadron RAAF. 139 sorties.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Excellent Pic Andy.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 7, 2014)

Why are there no decals for some of these aircraft? Great nose art. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2016)

Boomerang "Ginger Meggs"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

Like it Andy!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2016)

100 squadron DAP Beaufort A9-427 "Super man"


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2016)

See how good them Aussie pilots are...in trouble, damaged....and land straight on the back of the truck to save time...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah.. and Navy pilots think they're good! Ha!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2016)

75 sqn P-40E "Hardships"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2016)

NICE..!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2016)

4 squadron Boomerang A46-193 "Struth!"


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 13, 2016)

P-40E A29-113. The mount of 77 sqn's CO S/Ldr Dick Cresswell. Cresswell scored the first RAAF night victory over Australia in this aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2016)

78 sqn P-40N

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2016)

That'll get someones attention......

Geo


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 17, 2016)

"Watch my form" it says. I'm watching...








...still watching!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2016)

S/Ldr "Curly" Brydon, CO of 78 sqn with his P-40N.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great pics Wildcat. Have the markings for either of those aircraft ever appeared in decal form? I'm particularly taken with Lucky 13 (one for Jan, perhaps?).


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2016)

buffnut453 said:


> Great pics Wildcat. Have the markings for either of those aircraft ever appeared in decal form? I'm particularly taken with Lucky 13 (one for Jan, perhaps?).



1/32 for "Lucky 13" Ventura Aircraft decals - VA3276 | Hannants
1/48 for "Watch My Form" Ventura Aircraft decals - VA4893 | Hannants


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

great pics Andy.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 19, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> 1/32 for "Lucky 13" Ventura Aircraft decals - VA3276 | Hannants
> 1/48 for "Watch My Form" Ventura Aircraft decals - VA4893 | Hannants
> 
> 
> Geo



Awesome! Thanks. May have to get that set. I can use the Chinese national markings, too, for a stalled bit of WHIFFERY - every other set of Chinese roundels I've seen has been far too light-toned, some almost turquoise. These look a little too dark but reaching a slightly paler shade of blue is a lot easier than trying to go in the opposite direction.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2016)

Staying with the Kittyhawk theme. 75 sqn's P-40N A29-1021 "Hep Cat"


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2016)




----------

